# Weight Weenie Skewers



## the_gormandizer

My new bike is a Scott Addict with SRAM Red and Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850-C24-CL Wheels. I decided to replace the Dura-Ace skewers with something more in keeping with a sub 15lb bike. I opted for C-4 Ti skewers. Shortly after installing them, I started getting creaking sounds. Long story short, to silence the noise I had to go back to the Dura-Ace skewers.

The C-4 skewers look really sharp and I like their action. But I did notice that skewer diameter is 4mm, not 5mm like the Dura-Ace. I was wondering if this could be a contributing factor, or whether it's just clamping force. The picture compares the C-4 skewers (black) with Zipp Aero Ti skewers and the Dura-Ace skewers. The Zipp skewers (also 4mm) seem to work o.k with my 404's, but I have not yet tried them with the Dura-Ace wheels.


----------



## Mark Kelly

I also dislike the C4 skewers, got some for free and won't use them.

I really like the USE "SpinStix" which are almost as light as the C-4s but use a proper 5mm shaft. I don't know how durable they will be however, seems to me like the alloy double start threads will wear pretty quickly. Time will tell.

If I knew where to buy an M5 double start thread tap I'd put brass inserts in the spin stix, but I don't.


----------



## mjdwyer23

I have a ton of miles on my KCNC, I like them a lot.


----------



## been200mph

Halo bolt-ons for both of my bikes. I carry a pair of ti allens anyhow and one is the right size to fit the bolts. No worries about them coming loose, getting hit and pulled open, etc.


----------



## stoked

Just changed USE spin stix on rear wheel that was creaking with KCNC. I tried teflon tape, extra grease on it before ordering KCNC. It is even worse:mad2: Definetely the QR because when I make it really tight there is no noise for few miles and it comes back. I am afraid to crank up the torque more. I am going to clean up the contact point like someone suggested here. I might have to go back to a heavy DA type QR.


----------



## the_gormandizer

stoked said:


> I might have to go back to a heavy DA type QR.


I am even having trouble with DA. I currently have an old Mavic skewer on the rear and that seems to have quieted it down. I know some people say that DA is like a "gold standard" for clamping, but I am not so sure. Maybe it's my imagination but if you push the lever past parallel, so it protrudes less, the force seems to get a little less.

Sounds like you do not recommend USE spin stix. Is KCNC a 5mm skewer?


----------



## stoked

the_gormandizer said:


> Sounds like you do not recommend USE spin stix. Is KCNC a 5mm skewer?



I didn't measure but KCNC is thinner than STIX so probably 4mm.


----------



## Mdeth1313

m2 racer / omniracer bolt on skewers weigh about 28g for the pair. Been using them for about 5-6 years now. Actually I can't remember when I picked up my first pair.


----------



## been200mph

ps, you'll probably get $50+ on eBay to off the DA skewers. Worked for me.


----------



## the_gormandizer

Mdeth1313 said:


> m2 racer / omniracer bolt on skewers weigh about 28g for the pair. Been using them for about 5-6 years now. Actually I can't remember when I picked up my first pair.


Are any of the bolt-ons 5mm diameter? And this may be a stupid question, but how do you know how much to torque them?


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Does anyone have any experience with "Dixi"? I have seen them on ebay, and they look nice, cheap, light...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dixi-Road-Bike-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b350edfe


----------



## mendo

According to Leonard Zinn, ti skewers creak.


----------



## the_gormandizer

mendo said:


> According to Leonard Zinn, ti skewers creak.


http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...aps-seatpost-creaking-mystery-creaking_136734

According to Lennard's article, many things creak, including Ti Rail saddles and carbon headset spacers. I rode a Selle San Marco Era saddle with Ti rails for 7+ years without creaks. So far, my carbon spacers are not causing problems.

I am trying my Zipp Ti skewers and so far having more luck than with DA.


----------



## Mdeth1313

the_gormandizer said:


> Are any of the bolt-ons 5mm diameter? And this may be a stupid question, but how do you know how much to torque them?



You don't, but you get a pretty good feel pretty quickly. Not sure about the diameter.


----------



## rubbersoul

Just installed some new KCNC skewers on my Parlee Z4. Hope it goes well.
________
Headshops


----------



## stoked

Update on Spin Stix:

After still having an annoying clicking sound on hills with newly installed KCNC skewers decided to revert back to stix. I put little bit of grease on every single contact point on the skewers, wheels and bike, and now the noise is gone :thumbsup: I also slapped on a new chain(old one was .75% stretched) , cleaned the cassette and greased hub body. 

Can't tell you how happy I was today during my ride.


----------



## pacificaslim

the_gormandizer said:


> Maybe it's my imagination but if you push the lever past parallel, so it protrudes less, the force seems to get a little less.


I think that is the way skewers are supposed to be. It helps keep them closed since from the closed position it would have to get tighter before it can continue on to the open position.


----------



## Mainebikah

Anyone try Planet X Ti Stick Quick Releases with Carbon Levers??? Weight for front and rear skewers together is only 44g. 

The carbon levers look a little weak, but may be OK. Titanium bits tends to creak?


----------



## the_gormandizer

Mainebikah said:


> Titanium bits tends to creak?


I guess I am still left wondering whether the tendency to for Ti skewers to creak is because so many of them are 4 mm instead of 5 mm dia. Or perhaps it's because the clamping force tends to be less due to the lightweight design. Maybe it's not related to the material. The skewer diameter seldom seems to be mentioned in the specs.


----------



## toadbiker

this has to be asked - how much do you weigh?

You may not be suited to the lighter weight skewers

I have a friend who used Dixi skewers in Kona recently and they did not complain about any creaking. About half the weight of the new Zipp skewers.


----------



## the_gormandizer

toadbiker said:


> this has to be asked - how much do you weigh?
> 
> You may not be suited to the lighter weight skewers


152 lbs. 

I am starting to doubt whether my problem really is with the skewers. My LBS has recently done something to the BB to fix the problem.


----------



## skyliner1004

Vote: KCNC Ti Skewers? Or Not?

just weighed my stock Sram skewers that came with my S30 wheels and they are 100g+...


----------



## c_kyle

skyliner1004 said:


> Vote: KCNC Ti Skewers? Or Not?
> 
> just weighed my stock Sram skewers that came with my S30 wheels and they are 100g+...


Yes, KCNC Ti. Many people are using them with good results, the mtb version also.


----------



## DIRT BOY

skyliner1004 said:


> Vote: KCNC Ti Skewers? Or Not?
> 
> just weighed my stock Sram skewers that came with my S30 wheels and they are 100g+...


yes, great price and holds wheels very wheel. Its out best selling QR!


----------



## skyliner1004

DIRT BOY said:


> yes, great price and holds wheels very wheel. Its out best selling QR!


how much can i buy a pair for my road bike for?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

KCNC skewers need a bit more clamping force. They also dont seat securely. They spin around the ball-cup design easily if touched. I also had creaking with them.

I replaced them with the Token Skewers 39g. They have a little longer than normal lever but work much better. They are black with a red anodized pivot area. They also stay seated properly and require the same amount of force as my Rolf and Reynolds skewers.


----------



## nayr497

Yikes, chasing the 15 pound bike but putting up with creaks and wheel slips along the way doesn't sound worth it to me. 

But hey, we're all bike nerds in some form or another


----------



## DIRT BOY

rcjunkie3000 said:


> KCNC skewers need a bit more clamping force. They also dont seat securely. They spin around the ball-cup design easily if touched. I also had creaking with them.
> 
> I replaced them with the Token Skewers 39g. They have a little longer than normal lever but work much better. They are black with a red anodized pivot area. They also stay seated properly and require the same amount of force as my Rolf and Reynolds skewers.


You had a bad pair then.


----------



## DIRT BOY

skyliner1004 said:


> how much can i buy a pair for my road bike for?


PM me or got to sales.light-bikes.com


----------



## sramred

just ordered KCNC TI skewers on ebay for $64! Any tips for when i get these? and if you can beat this price lmk! i can cancel!


----------



## blantonator

Mainebikah said:


> Anyone try Planet X Ti Stick Quick Releases with Carbon Levers??? Weight for front and rear skewers together is only 44g.
> 
> The carbon levers look a little weak, but may be OK. Titanium bits tends to creak?


I got them for only $20. I think my kcnc clamp a little tighter, but these were massively cheaper. No miles on them yet as I'm recovering from a broken clavicle.


----------



## sramred

Been on 2 rides with the KCNC Swekers. So far they have been set it and forget it. Not much of an issue, but then again mileage has been less than 50 total. The springs are screwy though. They are so fragile that i don't believe they are strong enough to "center" the wheel... What do i do with them?


----------



## danl1

sramred said:


> Been on 2 rides with the KCNC Swekers. So far they have been set it and forget it. Not much of an issue, but then again mileage has been less than 50 total. The springs are screwy though. They are so fragile that i don't believe they are strong enough to "center" the wheel... What do i do with them?


 
Not sure what you mean, but the purpose of the springs isn't to center the wheel. They are meant to hold the skewer ends open so they clear the dropout cleanly. Perhaps you mean that as 'center the skewer', which could be right, and that would be too weak (or your shafts could stand some grease.)


----------



## r1lee

Zipp ti aero, only 54g. Colorado cycling had them for $69


----------



## medimond

I have 2000+ miles on my KCNC skewers without any problems.


----------



## echo7

Mainebikah said:


> Anyone try Planet X Ti Stick Quick Releases with Carbon Levers??? Weight for front and rear skewers together is only 44g.
> 
> The carbon levers look a little weak, but may be OK. Titanium bits tends to creak?


any updates on your planet x skewers?


----------



## hazilim

*KCNC skewers*

When I switched to Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels last year, I found that my 105 skewer wouldn't fit the rear hub. The Mavic skewers are about 4.5mm. I switched to the KCNC Ti skewers (4mm shaft). No creaks, work great. The bike lost all of about 100g. These skewers are very good, but is the minute weight loss worth the expense?


----------



## castofone

I went from Fulcrum skewers at 120g to Tokens at 38g for ~$50. Practically speaking it makes no difference but as weight reduction goes it's pretty cheap - 80g for the cost of a tyre.


----------



## sramred

the going rate for dropping weight is $1/1g of weight savings.

other than tires and tubes, the skewers are up there for best value weight savings.


----------



## woodys737

Another vote for KCNC's. Many hard miles on them. Many a race. No problems.


----------

